# TinBoats.net Box Pass #1 (Complete)



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Aug 16, 2010)

Thought this would be fun, I will start a box with no less then 10 items in it, I will post the contents of the box after I ship it. The person I ship it to will take a few items and replace them with new or used items of similar or greater value, they will then pass it to the next person on the list. Once the list is posted on here I will scramble the list and edit this post. *ALWAYS check this post before mailing.* There is no benefit to signing up last.

*RULES:*
1. Participants should live in the continental US.

2. You must have 10 posts in the last month.

3. Each person has 5 days to reship the box to the next person on the list. When you receive the box, please PM the next on the list for thier address, If you don't get a response, please post in the thread and then PM the next person on the list. 

4. Use USPS to ship the box.

5. Your puts MUST be of greater or equal value to your takes. Do not replace quality by quantity. Please all items related to post on TinBoats.net

6. Each participant must PM the tracking number to the next person next in line.

7. When the box hits the end of the list I don't want it back so whoever is last ends up with the contents of the box (hopefully it's someone either new or having a rough time with their budget).

8. It is prefered that the last member with the box starts the pass over with a new box and post.

9. Pass starts when there are 10 members on the list below. Please copy the list and add you name.

10. Have fun with it.


1 )Alumacraftjoe (Joe) Passed
2 )arkansasnative Passed
3 )Capt. Ahab Passed
4 )cavman138 Passed
5 )Fishingcop Passed
6 )IHAVENOIDEAWHATTOPUT Passed
7 )Jim Passed
8 )Juggernoob Passed
9 )Perchin Passed
10)wasilvers Finished


I want to get the fist box mailed on friday. If there is not enough participation I will close the thread, deadline to sign up is Friday Aug 20th

Please feel free to start your own box pass after this one is full.


----------



## Jim (Aug 16, 2010)

What the heck...I'm In.

1 ) IHAVENOIDEAWHATTOPUT
2 ) Jim
3 )
4 )
5 )
6 )
7 )
8 )
9 )
10 )


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm in too... do this on another site and it is fun!

1 ) IHAVENOIDEAWHATTOPUT
2 ) Jim
3 ) Alumacraftjoe (Joe)
4 )
5 )
6 )
7 )
8 )
9 )
10 )


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 16, 2010)

alumacraftjoe said:


> I'm in too... do this on another site and it is fun!
> 
> 1 ) IHAVENOIDEAWHATTOPUT
> 2 ) Jim
> ...


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Aug 16, 2010)

6 more spaces and the box gets loaded and mailed.


----------



## juggernoob (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm not sure if I have 6 post last month, but if I do I'm in.

1 ) IHAVENOIDEAWHATTOPUT
2 ) Jim
3 ) Alumacraftjoe (Joe)
4 ) Fishingcop
5 ) Juggernoob
6 )
7 )
8 )
9 )
10 )


----------



## cavman138 (Aug 17, 2010)

1 ) IHAVENOIDEAWHATTOPUT
2 ) Jim
3 ) Alumacraftjoe (Joe)
4 ) Fishingcop
5 ) Juggernoob
6 ) cavman138
7 )
8 )
9 )
10 )


----------



## arkansasnative (Aug 17, 2010)

awesome idea! im in...

1 ) IHAVENOIDEAWHATTOPUT
2 ) Jim
3 ) Alumacraftjoe (Joe)
4 ) Fishingcop
5 ) Juggernoob
6 ) cavman138
7 ) arkansasnative
8 )
9 )
10 )


----------



## perchin (Aug 17, 2010)

arkansasnative said:


> awesome idea! im in...
> 
> 1 ) IHAVENOIDEAWHATTOPUT
> 2 ) Jim
> ...


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 17, 2010)

perchin said:


> arkansasnative said:
> 
> 
> > awesome idea! im in...
> ...


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 18, 2010)

I am in



arkansasnative said:


> awesome idea! im in...
> 
> 1 ) IHAVENOIDEAWHATTOPUT
> 2 ) Jim
> ...


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Aug 18, 2010)

Official Order, Lacking creativity at this time of morning I alphabeticly sorted them for shipping order.

1 )Alumacraftjoe (Joe)
2 )arkansasnative
3 )Capt. Ahab
4 )cavman138
5 )Fishingcop
6 )IHAVENOIDEAWHATTOPUT
7 )Jim
8 )Juggernoob
9 )Perchin
10)wasilvers

I will ship the box to Alumacraftjoe, Alumacraftjoe will then take what he wants and put back in what he wants others to have, then ship it to arkansasnative. Remember to post a photo of the box or it's contents when it arrives to you but not after you have placed your puts back in, this is to keep it a surprise. Feel free to add more stuff to this box as it gets passed.

If we need a bigger box or the box gets damaged please repair or replace it. MAKE SURE to cover up all old addresses on the box.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 18, 2010)

ihavenoideawhattoput said:


> Official Order, Lacking creativity at this time of morning I alphabeticly sorted them for shipping order.
> 
> 1 )Alumacraftjoe (Joe)
> 2 )arkansasnative
> ...





Sounds like fun....I'm in next time! Looks like the 10 spots are taken already.


----------



## arkansasnative (Aug 21, 2010)

was the box shipped yesterday?


----------



## lswoody (Aug 22, 2010)

I just saw this yesterday and don't know how I missed it. Sounds like this could really be cool!!!!


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Aug 22, 2010)

Box actually did not make it in the mail on Friday. Box is loaded and addressed goes out Monday the 23rd in the AM. Tracking Number will be sent via PM. No pictures of the box start, Joe should post a pic when it arrives but not of what he has added to send out.

There is a one of a kind item in there. There WILL be only one made.


I wish I had some cool old lures and stuff to drop in there but we lost them all in the garage fire.

Total box value at packing time is around $45

Lets keep this box moving with good stuff. Can't wait to get it back and see what others have added and what they got.


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Aug 23, 2010)

The ole box is on it's way to Indiana. Can't wait to get it back.

Lets see how this works out, others I have told about it think this is the coolest thing.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Aug 23, 2010)

fender66 said:


> ihavenoideawhattoput said:
> 
> 
> > Official Order, Lacking creativity at this time of morning I alphabeticly sorted them for shipping order.
> ...



arkansasnative I need your mailing info. Sent you a pm this past weekend.


----------



## arkansasnative (Aug 23, 2010)

replied with mailing info!


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Aug 23, 2010)

arkansasnative said:


> replied with mailing info!




Got it thanks!!!


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Aug 24, 2010)

I noticed on the way home yesterday when opening up my center console in the Jeep that I forgot to include a few items.  

The custom and handmade stuff got left out. Oh well, now I have something to put in there when it comes back around to me.


----------



## Queencitybassman (Aug 24, 2010)

Ah I am mad I missed this one.. Man you guys count me in next time I didnt see this until it was too late but this sounds awesome and a lot of fun.. I have a ton of nice tackle that will never get used and would be better off with someone who will!


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Aug 24, 2010)

Queencitybassman said:


> Ah I am mad I missed this one.. Man you guys count me in next time I didnt see this until it was too late but this sounds awesome and a lot of fun.. I have a ton of nice tackle that will never get used and would be better off with someone who will!



It will be upto wasilvers what happens to the box after it has made it's way around. I hope it keeps going. The box should only get better as it moves around the country.


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 25, 2010)

ihavenoideawhattoput said:


> Queencitybassman said:
> 
> 
> > Ah I am mad I missed this one.. Man you guys count me in next time I didnt see this until it was too late but this sounds awesome and a lot of fun.. I have a ton of nice tackle that will never get used and would be better off with someone who will!
> ...



I would assume we would just start another list then. - Keep a watch out on the boards!


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Aug 25, 2010)

Alumacraftjoe, you got mail!


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Aug 26, 2010)

I just saw this. This is a great idea. =D> I am in on the next round. Love this site


----------



## arkansasnative (Aug 28, 2010)

alumacraftjoe, did you ever get the box?


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Aug 28, 2010)

arkansasnative said:


> alumacraftjoe, did you ever get the box?



Got box and it will be shipped to you today.


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Aug 28, 2010)

no pictures?


----------



## cavman138 (Aug 28, 2010)

Wheres the pics?


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 28, 2010)

Capt Ahab,

you get the box 2 ahead of me. You can wrap up that sharpie (and anything else special) in a separate wrapper with my name on it and ship it out - I'll get after caveman


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 29, 2010)

FishingCop said:


> Capt Ahab,
> 
> you get the box 2 ahead of me. You can wrap up that sharpie (and anything else special) in a separate wrapper with my name on it and ship it out - I'll get after caveman




Since I have a 2 year old son everything comes pre-wrapped for you :mrgreen:


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 29, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Ahab,
> ...



hum, and I was hoping for something plaid


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Sep 1, 2010)

So where is it located now?


----------



## arkansasnative (Sep 1, 2010)

no clue... i havent got a tracking number but i havent recieved the box yet


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Sep 1, 2010)

arkansasnative said:


> no clue... i havent got a tracking number but i havent recieved the box yet





Box is on its way. I do not have a tracking number yet my wife mailed it today. Planned to mail it Sat. Morning, but we ended up in the hospital with my daughter Taylor she had a urinary tract infection. Her fever spiked to 105.8 on Friday night so we took her to the ER. They had a lot of trouble getting it down and keeping it down. She ranged from 100.5 - 106 through Monday morning and finally got it down and let us take her home after a ton of tests Tuesday late afternoon. My wife mailed the package before she went into work this morning as I had to work before the post office was open. Sorry about delay!


----------



## arkansasnative (Sep 3, 2010)

got it today! unfortunately its a holiday weekend so it wont be sent back out til tuesday morning... anyway on to the pic!






ATTENTION: Capt. Ahab i need your mailing info! just send me a PM!


----------



## fender66 (Sep 3, 2010)

arkansasnative said:


> got it today! unfortunately its a holiday weekend so it wont be sent back out til tuesday morning... anyway on to the pic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'll send you my address.....I want it next! :mrgreen: 

This is a GREAT idea. Can't wait to get in on the next one.


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Sep 3, 2010)

alumacraftjoe,

I wanna see a photo of your pull posted, installed!


----------



## fender66 (Sep 3, 2010)

ihavenoideawhattoput said:


> alumacraftjoe,
> 
> I wanna see a photo of your pull posted, installed!



I believe...and someone will correct me if I'm wrong (hope my wife isn't watching) that the "installed" is a secret until the next recipient opens the box. Makes if more fun.


----------



## arkansasnative (Sep 7, 2010)

ATTENTION CAPT AHAB... PLEASE PM ME YOUR MAILING INFORMATION SO I CAN SEND THE BOX TO YOU!


----------



## cavman138 (Sep 7, 2010)

hmm... that means I am next. Wonder if any JD baits will make it my way???


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Sep 8, 2010)

Glad to see it moving again!


----------



## arkansasnative (Sep 8, 2010)

shipped out! should be gettin to you by the end of the week Captain!


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Sep 9, 2010)

arkansasnative said:


> shipped out! should be gettin to you by the end of the week Captain!



No pics?


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Sep 9, 2010)

OK, so who got the custom one of a kind tinboats.net mirror tag? Photo's?


----------



## arkansasnative (Sep 9, 2010)

i put a pic of the box when i got it? :-s


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 10, 2010)

arkansasnative said:


> ATTENTION CAPT AHAB... PLEASE PM ME YOUR MAILING INFORMATION SO I CAN SEND THE BOX TO YOU!



I sent it early this week


Cannot wait to add my "special" item :LOL2:


----------



## arkansasnative (Sep 10, 2010)

i know... if you look a few posts below that i already sent it out. should be gettin to you today or tomorrow!


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Sep 10, 2010)

almost my turn again.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 10, 2010)

I have it!!!!!!!!! Man, what a haul, will be adding a few items and removing something - cannot decide what.


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 10, 2010)

Don't forget my sharpie and special surprise item


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 14, 2010)

FishingCop said:


> Don't forget my sharpie and special surprise item



Sharpie is shipped!


Heck, I shipped the whole box - this is fun. Who used duct tape on teh box to seal it??? The Post Office does not like duct tape - it is metal and peels off as well


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Sep 14, 2010)

arkansasnative said:


> got it today! unfortunately its a holiday weekend so it wont be sent back out til tuesday morning... anyway on to the pic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you like that light? I was thinking about getting me one.


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 14, 2010)

Caveman38 - you'd better leave my Sharpie in the box - and anything else special the Capt sent to my attention 

I PM'd my address to you so do not delay   I have some special stuff to add to the box


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Sep 14, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget my sharpie and special surprise item
> ...



Nice to see the box is still in one piece. Looks like there are some nice items in there.


----------



## arkansasnative (Sep 14, 2010)

ihavenoideawhattoput said:


> arkansasnative said:
> 
> 
> > got it today! unfortunately its a holiday weekend so it wont be sent back out til tuesday morning... anyway on to the pic!
> ...




i havent used the light while fishing yet but i love using them! i tested it out tho!

and btw... that was me that sealed it up with duct tape :roll: i didnt realize the postal service had a problem with it. i figured itd be ok cuz i work at fedex freight and we see it all the time and most times it holds up better than regular clear shipping tape.


----------



## cavman138 (Sep 16, 2010)

Got it today! A bunch of good stuff in there. I'll send it out tomorrow with my added goodies.


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 20, 2010)

cavman138 said:


> Got it today! A bunch of good stuff in there. I'll send it out tomorrow with my added goodies.




Still waiting for pics and a post that you sent it????  I'm impatient :wink:


----------



## cavman138 (Sep 20, 2010)

Sorry FC haven't had the chance to get it out. Been pretty busy. It will go out tomorrow.


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 20, 2010)

cavman138 said:


> Sorry FC haven't had the chance to get it out. Been pretty busy. It will go out tomorrow.



No problem - just giving you s**t   I'm just so excited to the Popeye's Sharpie and the dirty diaper from the Capt


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh where ole where has our little box gone.


----------



## Jim (Sep 24, 2010)

ihavenoideawhattoput said:


> Oh where ole where has our little box gone.




Oh where oh where can it bbbeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## cavman138 (Sep 24, 2010)

On its way to FC. It was shipped on Tuesday.


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 24, 2010)

cavman138 said:


> On its way to FC. It was shipped on Tuesday.



It came today - I have overnight company so not able to do anything with it until tomorrow night. I'll take pics and exchange something and get it out in the mail on Monday.

IHAVENOIDEAWHATTOPUT - PM me your address - you're next


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 24, 2010)

FishingCop said:


> cavman138 said:
> 
> 
> > On its way to FC. It was shipped on Tuesday.
> ...



FC - what ever you do, make sure you are alone when you use the enclosed lighter 

I'm just sayin. . . . 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OznXM7Leo90
[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/OznXM7Leo90?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/OznXM7Leo90?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 25, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> > cavman138 said:
> ...



Hum, is there one of those in the box???? I was expecting a soiled diaper and Popeye's Sharpie? I'll get the box opened tonight when my guests leave - can't wait


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 25, 2010)

Well, got it opened and checked out all the goodies - lots f good stuff in there, and an added plus, I got Popeye's Sharpie from the Capt. - I was disappointed that there was no other surprise item from Capt - he promised a soiled diaper which must have gotten taken out by someone??? 

Packed up and ready to send out on Monday.....

Here's what came in:


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 27, 2010)

Boxed shipped today to: IHAVENOIDEAWHATTOPUT in SC ............. you should receive it in 2-3 days


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Sep 28, 2010)

FishingCop said:


> Boxed shipped today to: IHAVENOIDEAWHATTOPUT in SC ............. you should receive it in 2-3 days



Thanks, Just in time. I was hoping it would get back around to me before the wedding or you guys would have had to wait awile. I AM EXCITED!


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Oct 1, 2010)

Got it yesterday, pictures to be forthcoming, shipping on Monday.


----------



## juggernoob (Oct 5, 2010)

So where's the box?


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Oct 6, 2010)

Here is a video of what was in the box when Thomas and I got it.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZzi1utIhdc

Sorry the pics below are so bad, My Nikon was not available to use.

Chalet is going to have it in the mail today.


My place is a MAD house, 4 more days to wedding! ;(


----------



## fender66 (Oct 6, 2010)

ihavenoideawhattoput said:


> Here is a video of what was in the box when Thomas and I got it.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZzi1utIhdc



Now that was cute. =D>


----------



## juggernoob (Oct 6, 2010)

ihavenoideawhattoput said:


> Here is a video of what was in the box when Thomas and I got it.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZzi1utIhdc
> 
> Sorry the pics below are so bad, My Nikon was not available to use.
> ...



Very cute, looks like a lot of fishies, hooks, a fishing pole thing, a fishing pole roller, and possibly a phone, sweet! Good luck on your upcoming wedding.


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Oct 6, 2010)

Such an awesome idea, sorry I missed out on it I will try to be on the next list.

I did something similar on another site with friends just for kicks, the only difference was I gathered each person's address and put it in the box as a check off. When you got it, you simply marked off your name and sent it to the next person on the list. It was pretty cool.

Bufford


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Oct 6, 2010)

I have to say it was pretty cool checking out all the different baits and items that were put in the box. The little box has grown quite a bit. My son really thought the stuff was cool.

One suggestion that I will make for the next box is that it stays in the $5 express mail box. 

Now that my turn has passed I am ready for the next one!


----------



## Jim (Oct 11, 2010)

The box is in my possession, I will open it up tomorrow and drop in some goodies and send it off to the next person. 8)


----------



## wasilvers (Oct 12, 2010)

Just a few more guys till ME!!!!!


----------



## perchin (Oct 16, 2010)

jim,jim,jim.....where are those pictures and an update... [-X ...... :LOL2: :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Oct 17, 2010)

Package has been passed to juggernoob. Nice to meet you man!


----------



## Jim (Oct 17, 2010)

Picture Coming today.


----------



## juggernoob (Oct 17, 2010)

Jim said:


> Picture Coming today.



Jim, it was great meeting you. Man the box is packed! Here's the picture.


----------



## cavman138 (Oct 17, 2010)

man, Jim really hooked you up. I am jealous haha


----------



## juggernoob (Oct 19, 2010)

The Box was dropped off at Post Office this morning, on it's way to Perchin.


----------



## perchin (Oct 19, 2010)

juggernoob said:


> The Box was dropped off at Post Office this morning, on it's way to Perchin.



SWEET... 8)


----------



## captdan (Oct 19, 2010)

This is a sweet idea... looking forward to the next one.....


----------



## perchin (Oct 21, 2010)

Box was recieved today... :mrgreen: I will upload photos tonight.

wasilvers.... PM me your info.


----------



## Jim (Oct 21, 2010)

oops...forgot to do something.


----------



## perchin (Oct 21, 2010)

wow.... :shock: lots of good stuff in here..... It just about took an engineer to re-pack the box. Sorry about the dog in the pictures...she seemed more excited than I did :lol: after about the 10th picture I took and shoeing her out of the stuff, I gave up.

Wasilvers.... It will be shipped out tomorrow, and I'll send you the shipping info.


----------



## cavman138 (Oct 21, 2010)

sweet....yall want to send that box back this way??


----------



## wasilvers (Oct 25, 2010)

cavman138 said:


> sweet....yall want to send that box back this way??



Once I get the box, I'll start another list - probably around Thursday evening - So check the board often!

Will


----------



## cavman138 (Oct 25, 2010)

will do. I have a bunch of other great stuff that I'd like to trade.


----------



## juggernoob (Oct 25, 2010)

Definitely sign me up again, this was a lot of fun.


----------



## wasilvers (Oct 26, 2010)

=D> =D> =D> 
Box arrived at the office today! All the ladies who's kids or husband's fish came over to check it out. 

BTW, I was taking out big stuff and replacing it with BIGGER stuff, but it won't all fit. Might take a few days to repack the box.


----------



## mhinkle1990 (Oct 27, 2010)

would love to get in on this next time! send that box down to MIA!!!!


----------



## juggernoob (Oct 31, 2010)

Any pictures of the final box?


----------



## wasilvers (Oct 31, 2010)

juggernoob said:


> Any pictures of the final box?



Will do, been busy hunting, and churching, and now some volleyball tonight! Life is busy!


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Dec 22, 2010)

So who kept the Tinboats.net Tag?


----------

